

Going Native 2012: Bjarne Stroustrup on C++11 Style - rsaarelm
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-2012/Keynote-Bjarne-Stroustrup-Cpp11-Style

======
tdicola
Great video. The full Going Native conference looks fantastic too:
<http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/GoingNative-2012>

I caught Herb Sutter's day 2 C++11 keynote live yesterday and really enjoyed
it, especially where Herb talks about all the meta details of a language like
how to learn it, library quality, etc. Chandler Carruth's talk on Clang was a
real eye opener on how good a compiler should be at helping the programmer
find bugs. If you have any interest in C++ check out all the videos from this
conference, they are really high quality in content and presentation.

